# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Micro-Box Team Products  Micro-Box ALCATEL V1.0.2.4 - ALCATEL UPDATE : NEW MODELS + NEW PID

## mohamed73

*23 February 2015 - Micro-Box ALCATEL V1.0.2.4 - ALCATEL UPDATE : NEW MODELS + NEW PID*    *23 February 2015 - Micro-Box ALCATEL V1.0.2.4 - ALCATEL UPDATE :*   
CODE CALCULATOR by IMEI/PROVIDER ID/SECRO UPDATE: 
NEW MODEL added:   *- OT-4009D,
- OT-4013D, 
- OT-4013K, 
- OT-4013X, 
- OT-9005X,
- Pixi 3, 
- Pixi 3 3.5 DualSIM, 
- Pixi 3 4.0, 
- Pixi 3 4.0 DualSIM, 
- Pixi 8,* 
Added MORE than *500* NEW PROVIDER IDs (PIDs)!     PLEASE TAKE IT FROM MICRO-BOX SUPPORT or from ALTERNATIVE DOWNLOAD LINK(s):  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]     * #1 CHECK IT HERE =>الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*     * #1 CHECK IT HERE =>الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*    
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## mohamed73

*ot-1011a*
  Code: *pids:*
2aabmx1,2babmx1,2cabmx1,2dabmx1,2eabmx1 *secro:*
xw71pq98  *ot-1013x*
  Code: *pids:*
2aalap1,2alhgb1,2balap1,2blhgb1,2calap1,2clhgb1,2dalap1,2dlhgb1 *secro:*
x1a4fcl0bm00,x1a4jbm0bm00  *ot-1030d*
  Code: *pids:*
2aivpy1,2bivpy1,2civpy1,2divpy1,2eivpy1,2fivpy1,2givpy1,2hivpy1 *secro:*
xw661n70  *ot-1035x*
  Code: *pids:*
2aalgb1,2balgb1,2calgb1,2dalgb1,2ealgb1 *secro:*
x2a1lae0ay00  *ot-1041a*
  Code: *pids:*
2aabmx1,2atlpe3,2babmx1,2btlpe3,2cabmx1,2ctlpe3,2dabmx1,2dtlpe3 *secro:*
x1a64pn1aq00,x1a64q90aq00  *ot-1041d*
  Code: *pids:*
2aivpy1,2bivpy1,2civpy1,2divpy1 *secro:*
x1b63n70aq00  *ot-1042d*
  Code: *pids:*
2aaleg1,2baleg1,2caleg1,2daleg1 *secro:*
x2d68bm0as00  *ot-1045g*
  Code: *pids:*
2aeepe1,2beepe1,2ceepe1,2deepe1 *secro:*
x1g38qs1aq00  *ot-2004g*
  Code: *pids:*
2abhba1,2atnhu1,2bbhba1,2btnhu1 *secro:*
x6a3deb0as00,x6a3deq0as00  *ot-2012d*
  Code: *pids:*
2aalat1,2aalcz1,2aalde1,2aalgr1,2aalhu1,2aalit1,2aalmm1,2aalro1,2aalru1,2akskh1
2alpfr1,2alpfr1,2balat1,2balcz1,2balde1,2balgr1,2balhu1,2balit1,2balmm1,2balro1
2balru1,2balru1,2bkskh1,2blpfr1,2calat1,2calcz1,2calde1,2calgr1,2calhu1,2calit1
2calmm1,2calmm1,2calro1,2calru1,2ckskh1,2clpfr1,2dalat1,2dalcz1,2dalde1,2dalgr1
2dalhu1,2dalhu1,2dalit1,2dalmm1,2dalro1,2dalru1,2dkskh1,2dlpfr1 *secro:*
x5e36ad0as00,x5e36af0as00,x5e36ak0as00,x5e36aq0as00,x5e36au0as00,x5e36bn0as00,x5e36ep0as00,x5e36gy0as00,x5e36lu0as00
x5e36lu0as00,x5e36sy0as00,x5e36sz0as00  *ot-2012g*
  Code: *pids:*
2aalde1,2aeoba1,2argfa1,2argre3,2avdro1,2balde1,2beoba1,2brgfa1,2brgre3,2bvdro1
2calde1,2calde1,2ceoba1,2crgfa1,2crgre3,2cvdro1,2dalde1,2deoba1,2drgfa1,2drgre3
2dvdro1,2dvdro1,2ealde1,2eeoba1,2ergfa1,2ergre3,2evdro1 *secro:*
x5d36af0as00,x5d36cc0as00,x5d36eb3as00,x5d36re0as00,x5d75ej6as00  *ot-3003g*
  Code: *pids:*
2atpbf3,2btpbf3,2ctpbf3 *secro:*
x2g3y573ah00  *ot-4009d*
  Code: *pids:*
2aalbd1,2aalbg1,2aalgn1,2aalgr1,2aalru1,2balbd1,2balbg1,2balgn1,2balgr1,2balru1 *secro:*
x4b0hg00az20,x4b0hk01az20,x4b0hn01az20,x4b0lv00az20,x4b0se01az20  *ot-4013d*
  Code: *pids:*
2aalgn1,2aalhr1,2aalru1,2balgn1,2balhr1,2balru1,2dalgn1,2dalhr1,2dalru1,2ealgn1
2ealhr1,2ealhr1,2ealru1,2falgn1,2falhr1,2falru1,2galgn1,2galhr1,2galru1 *secro:*
x5b0hh00az2d,x5b0hn02az2d,x5b0lv00az2d  *ot-4013k*
  Code: *pids:*
2aalbd1,2aalph1,2adhmy1,2balbd1,2balph1,2bdhmy1,2dalbd1,2dalph1,2ddhmy1,2ealbd1
2ealph1,2ealph1,2edhmy1,2falbd1,2falph1,2fdhmy1,2galbd1,2galph1,2gdhmy1 *secro:*
x5b0bf00az2k,x5b0kv00az2k,x5b0se02az2k  *ot-4013x*
  Code: *pids:*
2amwie1,2apmpt1,2argro1,2atnme1,2atnrs1,2bmwie1,2bpmpt1,2brgro1,2btnme1,2btnrs1
2dmwie1,2dmwie1,2dpmpt1,2drgro1,2dtnme1,2dtnrs1,2emwie1,2epmpt1,2ergro1,2etnme1
2etnrs1,2etnrs1,2fmwie1,2fpmpt1,2frgro1,2ftnme1,2ftnrs1,2gmwie1,2gpmpt1,2grgro1
2gtnme1,2gtnme1,2gtnrs1 *secro:*
x5b0cg02az1x,x5b0cm00az1x,x5b0cp00az1x,x5b0ef00az1x,x5b0eg00az1x  *ot-4015a*
  Code: *pids:*
2aqbmx1,2bqbmx1,2cqbmx1,2dqbmx1,2gqbmx1,2hqbmx1,2iqbmx1 *secro:*
x6c0w50kan10  *ot-4015d*
  Code: *pids:*
2atpbf1,2btpbf1,2ctpbf1,2dtpbf1,2gtpbf1,2htpbf1,2itpbf1 *secro:*
x6c0y903an20  *ot-4016a*
  Code: *pids:*
2aabmx1,2aavcl3,2babmx1,2bavcl3,2cabmx1,2cavcl3,2dabmx1,2davcl3,2habmx1,2havcl3
2iabmx1,2iabmx1,2iavcl3,2jabmx1,2javcl3 *secro:*
x6c0pf02an10,x6c0q905an10  *ot-4018a*
  Code: *pids:*
2aavgt1,2aavhn1,2aavni1,2aavsv1,2bavgt1,2bavhn1,2bavni1,2bavsv1,2cavgt1,2cavhn1
2cavni1,2cavni1,2cavsv1,2davgt1,2davhn1,2davni1,2davsv1,2eavgt1,2eavhn1,2eavni1
2eavsv1,2eavsv1,2favgt1,2favhn1,2favni1,2favsv1,2gavgt1,2gavhn1,2gavni1,2gavsv1
2havgt1,2havgt1,2havhn1,2havni1,2havsv1,2javgt1,2javhn1,2javni1,2javsv1,2kavgt1
2kavhn1,2kavhn1,2kavni1,2kavsv1 *secro:*
x8i0nq02an10,x8i0nt03an10,x8i0nv02an10,x8i0oy02an10  *ot-4018x*
  Code: *pids:*
2aavcr1,2bavcr1,2cavcr1,2davcr1,2eavcr1,2favcr1,2gavcr1,2havcr1,2javcr1 *secro:*
x8i0ow03an10  *ot-4033e*
  Code: *pids:*
2aivpy1,2civpy1,2divpy1,2eivpy1,2fivpy1 *secro:*
x2c0n700an00  *ot-4035a*
  Code: *pids:*
2aavhn1,2aavni1,2aavsv1,2bavhn1,2bavni1,2bavsv1,2cavhn1,2cavni1,2cavsv1,2davhn1
2davni1,2davni1,2davsv1,2eavhn1,2eavni1,2eavsv1,2favhn1,2favni1,2favsv1,2gavhn1
2gavni1,2gavni1,2gavsv1,2havhn1,2havni1,2havsv1,2javhn1,2javni1,2javsv1,2zavhn1
2zavni1,2zavni1,2zavsv1 *secro:*
x9h0nt00an10,x9h0nv00an10,x9h0oy00an10  *ot-4035d*
  Code: *pids:*
2aalbw1,2aalgr1,2balbw1,2balgr1,2calbw1,2calgr1,2dalbw1,2dalgr1,2ealbw1,2ealgr1
2falbw1,2falbw1,2falgr1,2galbw1,2galgr1,2halbw1,2halgr1,2jalbw1,2jalgr1,2zalbw1
2zalgr1,2zalgr1 *secro:*
x9h0hk00an20,x9h0lx00an20  *ot-4035x*
  Code: *pids:*
2aeoba1,2avrgb1,2beoba1,2bvrgb1,2ceoba1,2cvrgb1,2deoba1,2dvrgb1,2eeoba1,2evrgb1
2feoba1,2feoba1,2fvrgb1,2geoba1,2gvrgb1,2heoba1,2hvrgb1,2jeoba1,2jvrgb1,2zeoba1
2zvrgb1,2zvrgb1 *secro:*
x9h0cg00an10,x9h0eb01an10  *ot-4037x*
  Code: *pids:*
2bc9pc3,2hc9pc3,2jc9pc3,2zc9pc3 *secro:*
x9h0oz00an10  *ot-4136e*
  Code: *pids:*
fclcar1,fglcar1,fzlcar1 *secro:*
x9h0wb00an20  *ot-5020x*
  Code: *pids:*
2a2dnz2,2b2dnz2,2c2dnz2,2d2dnz2,2e2dnz2,2f2dnz2,2g2dnz2,2h2dnz2,2i2dnz2,2j2dnz2 *secro:*
x2a0oc01ab00  *ot-5037e*
  Code: *pids:*
2aivpy1,2bivpy1,2civpy1,2divpy1,2eivpy1 *secro:*
x4g0n700an00  *ot-5038a*
  Code: *pids:*
2bavhn1,2cavhn1,2davhn1,2eavhn1,2favhn1,2gavhn1,2havhn1,2iavhn1 *secro:*
x6b0nt01ar10  *ot-5042a*
  Code: *pids:*
2btlpe5,2dtlpe5,2stlpe5 *secro:*
x2ctnfd0bg00  *ot-5042d*
  Code: *pids:*
2balgr1,2dalgr1,2qalgr1,2salgr1 *secro:*
x2cnhk43bg00  *ot-5042x*
  Code: *pids:*
2bbgge1,2cbgge1,2dbgge1,2qbgge1,2sbgge1 *secro:*
x2cmcju3bg00  *ot-5050x*
  Code: *pids:*
2uc9cp1,2wc9cp1 *secro:*
x9gbld72at00  *ot-6012a*
  Code: *pids:*
2amvsv1,2bmvsv1,2cmvsv1,2dmvsv1,2emvsv1,2fmvsv1,2kmvsv1,2nmvsv1 *secro:*
x3a0ns02an00  *ot-6014x*
  Code: *pids:*
2abama1,2bbama1,2cbama1 *secro:*
x3f0jd01aw10  *ot-6015x*
  Code: *pids:*
2atbczc,2atbdec,2atbgrc,2atbhuc,2atbplc,2btbczc,2btbdec,2btbgrc,2btbhuc,2btbplc
2ctbczc,2ctbczc,2ctbdec,2ctbgrc,2ctbhuc,2ctbplc *secro:*
x1tcfc102er0,x1tcfd122er0,x1tcfg112er0,x1tcfp112er0,x1tcfu102er0  *ot-6016d*
  Code: *pids:*
2aaldz1,2baldz1,2caldz1,2daldz1,2ealdz1 *secro:*
x1b0hu00aw20  *ot-6032x*
  Code: *pids:*
2aaltn1,2baltn1 *secro:*
x5a0gm01ac10  *ot-6034r*
  Code: *pids:*
2drgfr1,2ergfr1 *secro:*
x1bocko0am00  *ot-6036a*
  Code: *pids:*
2aavec7,2atlve7,2bavec7,2btlco7,2cavec7 *secro:*
x4ebncx0at00,x4ebpjwbat00,x4ecnf01at00  *ot-6037k*
  Code: *pids:*
2ealib1,2falib1,2galib1,2halib1 *secro:*
x3e0hs01ar20  *ot-6043d*
  Code: *pids:*
2aalaz1,2aalaz2,2balaz1,2balaz2,2calaz1,2calaz2,2dalam2,2dalaz1,2dalaz2,2dalua1
2dalua2,2dalua2,2ealam2,2ealaz1,2ealaz2,2ealua1,2ealua2 *secro:*
x1a0h401ac20,x1a0ls01ac20,x1a0lz02ac20  *ot-6050a*
  Code: *pids:*
2annec7 *secro:*
x7dcmpe4at00  *ot-6050f*
  Code: *pids:*
2aaljp7,2caljp7,2daljp7 *secro:*
x7dcrag0at00  *ot-6050y*
  Code: *pids:*
2argfr7 *secro:*
x7dcckb3at00  *ot-7040e*
  Code: *pids:*
2aivpy1,2aldus1,2atibr1,2bivpy1,2bldus1,2btibr1,2civpy1,2cldus1,2ctibr1,2eivpy1
2eldus1,2eldus1,2etibr1,2fivpy1,2fldus1,2ftibr1,2givpy1,2gldus1,2gtibr1,2jivpy1
2jldus1,2jldus1,2jtibr1,2kivpy1,2kldus1,2ktibr1 *secro:*
x1a0n700ar20,x1a0py05ar20,x1a0wz00ar20  *ot-7040r*
  Code: *pids:*
2calus1 *secro:*
x6g0yg01aw10  *ot-7041d*
  Code: *pids:*
2aalch1,2aalpl1,2aalug1,2ap3pl1,2balch1,2balpl1,2balug1,2bp3pl1,2calch1,2calpl1
2cp3pl1,2cp3pl1,2ealch1,2ealpl1,2ep3pl1,2falch1,2falpl1,2falug1,2fp3pl1,2galch1
2galpl1,2galpl1,2galug1,2gp3pl1,2jalch1,2jalpl1,2jalug1,2kalch1,2kalpl1,2kalug1 *secro:*
x1a0ep02ar20,x1a0le01ar20,x1a0lm00ar20,x1a0lq00ar20  *ot-7041x*
  Code: *pids:*
2aalrs1,2ac9sv2,2atbgr1,2atehr1,2atnbg1,2avdpt1,2avdtr1,2avdza2,2ayges1,2balrs1
2bc9sv2,2bc9sv2,2btbgr1,2btehr1,2btnbg1,2bvdpt1,2bvdtr1,2bvdza2,2byges1,2calrs1
2cc9sv2,2cc9sv2,2ctbgr1,2ctehr1,2ctnbg1,2cvdpt1,2cvdtr1,2cvdza2,2cyges1,2ealrs1
2ec9sv2,2ec9sv2,2etbgr1,2etehr1,2etnbg1,2evdpt1,2evdtr1,2evdza2,2eyges1,2falrs1
2fc9sv2,2fc9sv2,2ftbgr1,2ftehr1,2ftnbg1,2fvdpt1,2fvdtr1,2fvdza2,2fyges1,2galrs1
2gc9sv2,2gc9sv2,2gtbgr1,2gtehr1,2gtnbg1,2gvdpt1,2gvdtr1,2gvdza2,2gyges1,2jalrs1
2jtbgr1,2jtbgr1,2jtehr1,2jtnbg1,2jyges1,2kalrs1,2ktbgr1,2ktehr1,2ktnbg1,2kyges1 *secro:*
x1a0by00ar10,x1a0ca00ar10,x1a0cs00ar10,x1a0dd00ar10,x1a0ee01ar10,x1a0fp00ar10,x1a0ft00ar10,x1a0fz00ar10,x1a0qm00ar10  *ot-7047a*
  Code: *pids:*
2aavdo1,2bavdo1,2cavdo1,2davdo1,2eavdo1,2favdo1 *secro:*
x2c0nk01ar10  *ot-7047d*
  Code: *pids:*
2a2dnz1,2aalbd1,2b2dnz1,2balbd1,2c2dnz1,2calbd1,2d2dnz1,2dalbd1,2e2dnz1,2ealbd1
2f2dnz1,2f2dnz1,2falbd1 *secro:*
x2c0oc02ar20,x2c0se02ar20  *ot-7047e*
  Code: *pids:*
jatibr1,jbtibr1,jctibr1,jetibr1,jftibr1,jgtibr1,jjtibr1,jktibr1 *secro:*
x1a0py05ar20  *ot-8030y*
  Code: *pids:*
2aalaz7,2aalgr7,2aalro7,2aalrs7,2aalrw7,2atnbg7,2calaz7,2calgr7,2calro7,2calrs7
2calrw7,2calrw7,2ctnbg7 *secro:*
x2e0ak01av10,x2e0au01av10,x2e0by02av10,x2e0cn01av10,x2e0jj00av10,x2e0yk01av10  *ot-9005x*
  Code: *pids:*
2aalbg1,2aalde1,2aalfr1,2aalib1,2aalke1,2aalmr1,2aalru1,2aeafi1,2ampbg1,2atbgr1
2atbhr1,2atbhr1,2atbpl1,2atiit1,2avnhr1,2avnrs1,2avvbg1,2awnit1,2balbg1,2balde1
2balfr1,2balfr1,2balib1,2balke1,2balmr1,2balru1,2beafi1,2bmpbg1,2btbgr1,2btbhr1
2btbpl1,2btbpl1,2btiit1,2bvnhr1,2bvnrs1,2bvvbg1,2bwnit1,2calbg1,2calde1,2calfr1
2calib1,2calib1,2calke1,2calmr1,2calru1,2ceafi1,2cmpbg1,2ctbgr1,2ctbhr1,2ctbpl1
2ctiit1,2ctiit1,2cvnhr1,2cvnrs1,2***bg1,2cwnit1 *secro:*
x2b0ab00au00,x2b0ab02au00,x2b0af00au00,x2b0bn00au00,x2b0bu00au00,x2b0cb01au00,x2b0cm01au00,x2b0cv00au00,x2b0db01au00
x2b0db01au00,x2b0ee01au00,x2b0ev00au00,x2b0ew00au00,x2b0jb01au00,x2b0jn00au00,x2b0jn01au00,x2b0tg01au00,x2b0ti03au00
x2b0ti03au00,x2b0tp00au00,x2b0yt00au00  *ot-d820x*
  Code: *pids:*
2balru7,2calru7 *secro:*
x3h0bn00av10  *ot-i216a*
  Code: *pids:*
2aofmx1,2bofmx1,2cofmx1,2dofmx1 *secro:*
x2c0gd00au00  *ot-p320x*
  Code: *pids:*
2atlcz1,2btlcz1 *secro:*
x1a0te02ba00

----------


## marroquihood

شكرا

----------


## luc79

مشكور أخي

----------

